# Popcorn Hour A-100



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie einige vllt. wissen, war ich lange auf der Suche nach einem HTPC bzw. Multimedia-Player, der so gut wie fast alle Formate abspielen kann.

Bis dato hatte jedes Gerät so seine Eigenheiten, ein HTPC war mir, bis dato, noch zu teuer & zu unhandlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass man sich auch noch ein Betriebssystem dazu kaufen muss. Linux kommt für mich nicht in Frage, von daher wär es wohl Vista mit MediaCenter geworden.

Jedenfalls bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf den Popcorn Hour A-100 aufmerksam geworden und was soll ich sagen, ich hab ihn vor rund einer Woche bestellt. Laut Homepage beträgt die Lieferzeit 4-5 Werktage, mein Popcorn wurde bereits am nächsten Tag geliefert. So lob ich mir das. Das besondere am Popcorn Hour ist, dass man ihn wahlweise (!) mit einer handelsüblichen IDE 3,5" Festplatte ausrüsten kann oder mit einem Adapter 2,5" IDE.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier einige Features des Popcorn im Überblick*:

Der Popcorn Hour NMT A-100 kommt nicht nur mit den üblichen Videoformaten wie DivX, XVid, MPEG1/2/4 und VOB zurecht sondern auch dutzenden aktuellen Formaten mehr. Und das auch in HD-Auflöungen bis 1080p! 

Aktuelle Codecs wie H.264, VC-1, WMV9, Matroska (MKV), ASF oder MOV spielt er ebenso problemlos ab, wie HD Transportstreams (TS, TP, TRP, M2T, M2TS, MTS). 

Natürlich können auf Datenträger kopierte DVD-Inhalte mitsamt der DVD-Menüs und allen Features problemlos wiedergegeben werden.

Wie man an den HD Transportstreams erkennen kann, spielt der Player sogar BluRay ohne Probleme ab, und das alles mit einem (!) Chip, der dazu noch passiv (!!) gekühlt wird. Der Popcorn selbst hat diverse Anschlüsse, u.a. 2x USB Host auf der Vorderseite, wo man ohne Probleme externe USB Festplatten anschließen kann. Die Rückseite sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der neuesten Firmware von Mitte Juli, welche wahlweise per USB oder Internet eingespielt werden kann, unterstützt der Popcorn auch N Draft WLAN Sticks. Einfach einen N Draft Stick ranstecken und schon ist der Popcorn in der Lage drahtlos in ein Netzwerk eingebunden zu werden.

Als besonderes Features kann der Popcorn als Bittorrent (!) Client genutzt werden, einfach die .torrent Datei herunterladen und der Popcorn lädt die Datei auf die interne Festplatte, sofern vorhanden. Dazu kommt die Möglichkeit direkt aufs Usenet zuzugreifen und auch hier als Downloader zu fungieren. Des Weiteren ist der Popcorn ein IPTV Player, es sind zig Sender bereits vorinstalliert, z.B. alle Sendungen von www.revision3.com ... sehr genial!

Nach einer Woche testen kann ich sagen, dass der Player absolut genial ist & wirklich jedes, und ich meine jedes, Format abspielt.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt, der mir bis dato aufgefallen ist, sind Medien die einen DTS Audiostream beinhalten. Dieser DTS Audiostream muss (!) unbedingt Digital ausgegeben werden, lt. offiziellem Forum ist das eine Lizenzfrage. Es gibt aber ein kostenloses Programm, welches "mit einem Klick" DTS Audio in AC3 Audio ( auch 5.1, sprich sechs Kanäle ) umwandelt. Perfekt.

Aus diesem Grund lautet meine Empfehlung an alle, die einen Multimedia-Player suchen der jedes (?) Format abspielen kann: kaufen. Es lohnt sich. Der Player ist über alle Zweifel erhaben und hat eine ziemlich große Community, welche sich weiterhin um Inhalte etc. bemüht. 

Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben, z.B. das man per USB auch DVD Laufwerke anschließen kann ( die dann allerdings nur DVDs ohne CSS Kopierschutz abspielen ) und man den Player mit eigenen Inhalten erweitern kann, man kann nämlich eigene "Webservices" einbauen, Syabas stellt dafür ein SDK und einen Webserver zur Verfügung.

Die Featureliste reicht von hier bis unendlich ... genauere Informationen gibt es unter:
Syabas.de. Achso, als letztes vllt. sei noch der Preis erwähnt: 240 EUR inkl. Versand & Nachnahme, aber ohne Festplatte.


----------



## uuodan (22. Juli 2008)

Klingt interessant, aber in Punkto Design ist das Gerät nicht ganz überzeugend.


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

das gerät bin ich schon länger am beobachten. wahrscheinlich hole ich mir auch bald eins.
ich sehe gerade, dass die Logitech Harmony damit auch umgehen kann... prima!


----------



## Gunter (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> das gerät bin ich schon länger am beobachten. wahrscheinlich hole ich mir auch bald eins.
> ich sehe gerade, dass die Logitech Harmony damit auch umgehen kann... prima!


und wo ist beim popcorn der empfänger? oder wie funktioniert das?

interessantes gerät, aber 240euro ... das ist happig.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

Gunter am 22.07.2008 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> interessantes gerät, aber 240euro ... das ist happig.


Sicherlich ist der Preis, wenn man das "Ding" mit einem normalen DVD Player vergleicht ziemlich hoch.

Aber, wenn man ehrlich ist: welches Gerät kann wirklich jedes Format nativ abspielen?
Du kannst BluRay Filme, als Beispiel, mit 1080p auf eine interne Festplatte ( oder ext. USB Festplatte ) kopieren und komplett ohne PC etc. anschauen. Diese Rechenleistung hat natürlich ihren Preis und wird sonst nur durch HTPCs oder anderen Mediaplayern erreicht.

Ein HTPC ist, mit Betriebssystem etc., einfach viel teurer und hat einen höhren Stromverbrauch als dieser kleine Player. Wie gesagt, man muss wissen was man will ... ich wollte ein Abspielgerät, was jedes Format ins Wohnzimmer an einen HD fähigen Fernseher bringt und dazu lautlos (!) ist.


----------



## uuodan (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 22.07.2008 08:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass ein Player auch immer gleich ein optisches Laufwerk an Bord hat. Das fehlt mir hier gänzlich und sind wir mal ehrlich: Wer rippt sich eine BR-Disc in 1080p freiwillig auf eine Festplatte? Da lege ich die Scheibe lieber in ein Laufwerk und nehme die paar dba hin. Immerhin sind schon mkvs in 1080p 10GB groß und mehr... Für DivX und anderen Krams ist das Ding okay, aber da langt dann ein 30€ All-In-One Player auch aus. Naja, Geschmackssache.


----------



## Gunter (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, man muss wissen was man will ... ich wollte ein Abspielgerät, was jedes Format ins Wohnzimmer an einen HD fähigen Fernseher bringt und dazu lautlos (!) ist.


richtig - und ich glaube ich will einen "richtigen" HTPC, an dem ich auch vielleicht mal etwas spielen kann. *g*

wie wird das gerät angeschlossen? den bildern entnehme ich einen komponenten-anschluss. und dein "lautlos" richtet sich auch voll und ganz nach der verbauten festplatte. denn vom gehäuse selbst werden keine betriebsgeräusche gedämmt, das design is dasselbe wie von den billig-icy-boxen mit dieser gitterwand.

edit:
der IDE-zwang ist ebenfalls doof ... erkennt er zumindest NTFS-dateisysteme? ich nehme an, er hat auch keine probleme, wenn die mediadateien in 10 unterordner-ebenen abgelegt sind? gewisse andere billig-mediaplayer-festplattengehäuse können damit nämlich nicht mehr umgehen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

Gunter am 22.07.2008 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> und dein "lautlos" richtet sich auch voll und ganz nach der verbauten festplatte. denn vom gehäuse selbst werden keine betriebsgeräusche gedämmt, das design is dasselbe wie von den billig-icy-boxen mit dieser gitterwand.


Du hast ja nun mehr Möglichkeiten den Popcorn mit Medien zu speisen, sei es nun mit einer internen Festplatte ( 2,5" IDE hört man kaum! ), externe USB Festplatte ( 2,5" hört man überhaupt nicht ), Netzwerkfreigabe ( du streamst von deinem PC ) oder halt einem NAS.

Anschlüsse:
- S-Video-Buchse (SVHS)
- Composite
- Component-Anschluß
- HDMI-Anschluß (bis 1080p), 1,5m Kabel liegt dem Player bei



> der IDE-zwang ist ebenfalls doof ... erkennt er zumindest NTFS-dateisysteme?


Es soll bald eine neue Revision geben, da hat der Popcorn wohl einen SATA Anschluss. NTFS Dateisystem erkennt er natürlich, sonst würde der Player nicht mit großen Dateien umgehen können. Der Player liest und schreibt FAT32, ext2 & ext3 ... NTFS liest er im Augenblick lediglich, schreiben soll wohl noch implementiert werden, scheint aber auf der "todo"-Liste recht weit unten.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Juli 2008)

Interessantes Gerät, das wohl eine nicht genutzte Nische für sich entdeckt:
Menschen mit massig Filmdateien, die diese praktisch mit einem Gerät von Festplatte abspielen wollen und keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme fürchten wollen.
Allerdings ist der Preis doch etwas hoch: 249 sind schon recht viel für eine Codec-Maschine mit Multimedia-Anschlüßen (ohne Festplatte?). 
Für wenig mehr gibts bspweise eine PS3, die auch mit großen Platten ausgerüstet werden kann (extern und intern), mit den wichtigsten Filmformaten zurecht kommt (incl. vollwertigen Blue-Ray-Player) und noch deutlich mehr kann als ein Video-Only-Player (Connectivity, Games etc.).
Wie gesagt: Das einzige was mich stört ist der Preis. Für 100€ weniger wär das wohl echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst BluRay Filme, als Beispiel, mit 1080p auf eine interne Festplatte ( oder ext. USB Festplatte ) kopieren und komplett ohne PC etc. anschauen.




man kann blu rays _einfach so_ rippen?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

GorrestFump am 22.07.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Für wenig mehr gibts bspweise eine PS3, die auch mit großen Platten ausgerüstet werden kann (extern und intern), mit den wichtigsten Filmformaten zurecht kommt (incl. vollwertigen Blue-Ray-Player) und noch deutlich mehr kann als ein Video-Only-Player (Connectivity, Games etc.).


Die PS3 spielt eben nicht alles ab, .mkv Dateien sucht man auf der PS3 vergeblich ebenso alle (!) Arten von xvid / divx und natürlich HDDVD & BluRay Medien.

Natürlich kann man eine BluRay "nicht einfachso" auf Festplatte kopieren. Es gibt ein Programm welches in Deutschland verboten ist, in anderen Ländern aber legal benutzt werden darf. 

Ich möcht nochmal betonen das ich hier keinen bekehren möchte diesen Player zu kaufen oder gar Provision bekomme.  

Ich wollte bloss auf dieses Gerät hinweisen weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es einige Menschen gibt, die auch HD Medien ins Wohnzimmer bringen wollen und einfach nur Filme schauen wollen. Die Differenz zur besagten Playstation 3 beträgt immer noch 160 EUR ( sagen wir 100 EUR wenn man den Popcorn mit Festplatte ordert ) & die PS3 ist für mich, jetzt, leider total uninteressant ... ich bleib bei meiner 360. 

Mich wundert das hier niemand über die Musikwiedergabe spricht bzw. Informationen haben will, der Popcorn spielt z.B. flac Dateien problemlos ab, Webradio, IPTV [...].

Aber ich bin ja schon ruhig ...


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 22.07.2008 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muß ich dich berichtigen:
Alles genannte spielt die PS3 ab: Von Divx bis mkv sind die wichtigen Formate gut abgedeckt.



> MPEG-1
> MPEG-2 (PS,TS)
> H.264/MEPG-4 AVC
> MPEG-4 SP
> ...


http://www.forumla.de/f-sony-ps3-forum-30/t-playstation3-faq-forumla-de-11797

mkv funktioniert wunderbar mit einem tool:
http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?s=3f79e821f8cafb844fa76feb79afa10d&t=9666&page=11
Einziger Haken ist die Formatierung des PS3-Dateisystems: Man muß mkv dateien in 4GB-Stücke splitten.

Blue Ray spielt die PS3 einfach so von Scheibe ab -> kein vorheriges Rippen nötig und die Disc hat man ja so oder so vorher


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PS3 spielt eben nicht alles ab, .mkv Dateien sucht man auf der PS3 vergeblich ebenso alle *(!) *Arten von xvid / divx und natürlich HDDVD & BluRay Medien.



zumindest divx kann die ps3, meines wissens nach, wiedergeben. 



> Natürlich kann man eine BluRay "nicht einfachso" auf Festplatte kopieren. Es gibt ein Programm welches in Deutschland verboten ist, in anderen Ländern aber legal benutzt werden darf.



ah so....


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

GorrestFump am 22.07.2008 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> mkv funktioniert wunderbar mit einem tool:
> http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?s=3f79e821f8cafb844fa76feb79afa10d&t=9666&page=11
> Einziger Haken ist die Formatierung des PS3-Dateisystems: Man muß mkv dateien in 4GB-Stücke splitten.


remuxen on the fly und die geschichte mit der formatierung sind aber eben mühsam.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

GorrestFump am 22.07.2008 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich dich berichtigen:
> Alles genannte spielt die PS3 ab: Von Divx bis mkv sind die wichtigen Formate gut abgedeckt.


Ich hab mich glaub ich falsch ausgedrückt, ich weiss schon, dass die PS3 divx & xvid abspielen kann, ich bezog mich mit meiner Aussage auf .mkv Dateien, die die PS3 eben nicht nativ abspielen kann und halt auf 'spezielle' HighLevel Profil .divx Dateien, die aber zugegeben ziemlich selten sind.



> mkv funktioniert wunderbar mit einem tool:


... und genau das war der Grund für einen Player der von Hause aus alles abspielen kann.
Ich wollte keine Dateien mehr umwandeln oder auf meine 360 'übertragen' lassen, denn die 360 könnte im Grunde auch alles abspielen. Dafür muss dann aber ein PC an sein der die Daten "on-the-fly" umwandelt und an die 360 schickt.

Auf so ein Gefrickel hatte ich keine Lust mehr. 



> Blue Ray spielt die PS3 einfach so von Scheibe ab -> kein vorheriges Rippen nötig und die Disc hat man ja so oder so vorher


BluRay, ohne e, .... gabs nicht auf der E3 ne "lustige" Aussage zur PS3 von einem rankhohen Angestellten? "Die PS3 ist der beste BluRay-Player auf dem Martk". Stimmt sogar, aber ich dachte die PS3 wäre primär eine Spielekonsole. 

Kleiner Seitenhieb ... musste sein.


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür muss dann aber ein PC an sein der die Daten "on-the-fly" umwandelt und an die 360 schickt.


was ja im prinzip unsinn ist, wenn man den PC auch an den TV hängen kann.  
ich habe den PC auch direkt am TV hängen, leider ist er nicht gerade leise. und die fernbedienungsoptionen sind doch eher rudimentär (zum filme gucken reichts).
ne PS3 habe ich auch, da gucke ich dann DVD und BluRay filme.
darum fehlt mir noch so etwas wie Popcorn Hour.

dein seitenhieb ist irgendwie gar keiner oder ich verstehe ihn nicht. sehr viele filmliebhaber haben sich eine PS3 als BluRay player gekauft. warum soll es primär eine konsole sein? sie ist eben beides und standalone-player waren zum release noch teurer.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Juli 2008)

Ja stimmt schon, es ist (irgendwo) ein Gefrickel mit der mkv-Geschichte.
Blue Rays und HD-DVDs rippen jedoch etwa der gleiche Aufwand.
(wobei insgesamt 15min. Arbeit für den PC, für kompletten Film, vollständig PS3 bereit eigentlich ok sind - den PC mit BlueRay/HD-DVD Laufwerk brauchst für dein Gerät ebenso, außer man bekommt die Dateien irgendwo anders her  )

Find's cool, dass du den Player vorgestellt hast. Wusste nicht dass es sowas gibt und fände ihn für weniger Geld sehr interessant, aber ist doch klar dass hier die Diskussion über Preis/Nutzen und Alternativen entstehen.


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

GorrestFump am 22.07.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue Rays


immer noch ohne E.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ne PS3 habe ich auch, da gucke ich dann DVD und BluRay filme.
> darum fehlt mir noch so etwas wie Popcorn Hour.



Du kaufst dir wie für den Popcorn Hour eine Externe Fesplatte oder ne größere Interne für die PS3 (75€ für 320GB), legst darauf deine files ab (divx, mkv etc.) und betreibst ebenso plug and play wie mit dem Popcorn Hour. 
Ich denke mit einer vorhandenen PS3 fehlt dir kein Popcorn Hour.




			
				HanFred am 22.07.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 22.07.2008 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt check ichs


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> dein seitenhieb ist irgendwie gar keiner oder ich verstehe ihn nicht.


Natürlich war das kein Seitenhieb gg. die BluRay Fähigkeit der PlayStation 3. Ich finds, ehrlich, toll das Sony der PS3 dadurch einen Mehrwert spendiert hat.

Ich bezog meinen kleinen Seitenhieb eher gg. diese "Kernaussage". Die Aussage ist afaik während der E3 entstanden, was, musst du zugeben, keine Messe für BluRay Filme ist sondern eine Spielemesse. Wenn ich mich jetzt hinstelle und probiere meine Spielekonsole anzupreisen, dann sag ich doch nicht als einzigen Satz "sie ist der beste BluRay Player wo gibt!". Sony schiebt massig Verluste *durch* die PS3 und muss zwingend auf einen grünen Ast kommen, damit die ganze Sache kein Debakel wird.

Da sind solche Aussagen, auch wenn sie stimmen, ziemlich kontraproduktiv. Denn: Sony verdient genauso wie MS am meisten durch den Verkauf von *Spielen*, nicht durch Filme. Also kann sich Sony mMn nicht leisten, lediglich die BluRay Funktionen in den Vordergrund zurücken und das "Kerngeschäft", nämlich das der Spiele, vernachlässigen.



> Find's cool, dass du den Player vorgestellt hast. Wusste nicht dass es sowas gibt und fände ihn für weniger Geld sehr interessant, aber ist doch klar dass hier die Diskussion über Preis/Nutzen und Alternativen entstehen.


Sicherlich, ich hab kein Problem mit. Ich glaub ich hab fast ein Jahr nach Alternativen und Wegen gesucht, meine "Informationen" vom Arbeitszimmer ins Wohnzimmer zu bringen ... sprich: Filme die auf dem PC lagern problemlos und ohne viel Aufwand auf den Fernseher zu bringen. Wie gesagt, ich hab wirklich mit dem Kauf einer PS3 geliebäugelt *wegen* der Multimediafähigkeiten. Das Spielen auf der PS3 hat mich noch nie interessiert, maximal Metal Gear Solid 4 wäre einen Blick wert gewesen und nachdem ich die Sequenzen gesehen habe bin ich jetzt froh darüber, dass ich mir keine PS3 gekauft hab.


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind solche Aussagen, auch wenn sie stimmen, ziemlich kontraproduktiv. Denn: Sony verdient genauso wie MS am meisten durch den Verkauf von *Spielen*, nicht durch Filme. Also kann sich Sony mMn nicht leisten, lediglich die BluRay Funktionen in den Vordergrund zurücken und das "Kerngeschäft", nämlich das der Spiele, vernachlässigen.


warum sollte wegen einer aussage eines einzelnen das kerngeschäft vernachlässigt werden?  
ausserdem weiss ich ja nicht, was der sonst noch so gesagt hat.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich jetzt froh darüber, dass ich mir keine PS3 gekauft hab.



Die Spielefähigkeit ist vorhanden, ob man sich für diesen Zweck die PS3 oder Xbox holt ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Spaß kann man mit beiden haben, auch wenn ich insgesamt  von den Spiele-Kompetenzen der PS3 (Angebot, Bildqualität, tatsächliche Auflösung etc.) an sich - vor allem im Vergleich mit dem PC- doch mehr enttäuscht als erfreut bin, aber da hab ich mich in nem anderen Thread bereits ausgiebig geäußert.

Aber hey: ich brauch mir für Multimedia-Angelegenheiten nicht unbedingt ein Zusatzgerät wie den Popcorn kaufen


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 22.07.2008 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.07.2008 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich beziehe mich auf diese Aussage. Den Kommentar im Newstext sowie den Kommentaren unter der News hab ich eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2008)

Rabowke am 22.07.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beziehe mich auf diese Aussage. Den Kommentar im Newstext sowie den Kommentaren unter der News hab ich eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.


ja ok, bashing nehme ich nie wirklich ernst. das ist kindergarten.


----------



## EMCY (24. August 2008)

interssant wäre es erst wenn das gerät auch winrar dabei hätte, und einen ftp client  hehe naja einen HD fähigen HTPC gibts ja auch shcon für 300 euro


----------

